

Apple: "We don't hate iPhone coders" - jsjenkins168
http://www.gearlog.com/2007/09/apples_joswiak_we_dont_hate_ip.php

======
gwenhwyfaer
Indeed not. From reading the article, the more correct word would appear to be
"disdain".

